# Life story of Charlie



## swishywagga

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful boy, a match made in heaven I think. I am so glad he has such a wonderful family. Looking forward to hearing all about the next chapter in all your lives. Charlie you are loved the world over. Hugs from all the swishy crew x


----------



## flykelley

Hi V
So much joy over the last year with your Charlie. Nothing but smiles all the way around this forum. It for sure has been a fast year, but your little boy has grown up. I am so glad to see a new thread for all of us to follow Charlie for many years to come. So glad the prayers were answered a year ago. Charlie keep your mamma on her toes!

Mike, Abby, Lilly


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Now I just don't get that coffee table picture with those beautiful "empty" couches surrounding it! I guess maybe he was just being a good boy as he's not allowed on the couches? He's a total sweetheart.


Pete & Woody


----------



## HolDaisy

Such beautiful photos of your handsome boy. I especially love the one of the first time you met, he's looking at you as if to say 'I'm coming home with you definitely Mom! ' such a little cutie. I am so glad that you have him in your life and was overjoyed when you said over a year ago that you would be welcoming another golden.

You must be so proud of him and the beautiful, clever and funny boy he has grown up into. Your stories about him always make me laugh, and I am looking forward to following all of your future adventures with him  
(I show Sammy my computer screen of all your photos of him you know so that he can see his Canadian cousin lol - he says hi and sends him big cuddles!).


----------



## dborgers

Oh, goodness, V, those pictures are terrific! Welcome to adulthood, young Charlie


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

I am so glad you shared these photos of Charlie.
I can see that Charlie can find a place to sleep just about anywhere.
Our boys give us such joy .
Looking forward to our 2nd year together.


----------



## GoldenMum

Charlie, you are beautiful; and healing Mom's heart as well. Buddy, you sent Mom a perfect pup!


----------



## USAFWife74

Happy belated birthday Charlie!!!! ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!


----------



## mddolson

Congratulations on Charlies' 1 year old, thanks for sharing his photos as always, he adorable. Our Bella is 18 months now & I miss the puppy forum to. It won't be long before you'll be celebrating his one year gotcha anniversary.
Have a Happy Thanksgiving next week.

Mike D


----------



## T-Joy

Welcome to adulthood young boy, Charlie <3

We love you <3


----------



## Lucylulu

Love these pictures!


----------



## *Laura*

Charlie you have grown into such a handsome boy. Thanks for helping to heal your Mom's sad heart


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Oh Charlie, you're such a blessing for a broken heart. Love your pictures! 

:sorry: I somehow missed your birthday . Please accept my belated wishes, you sweet boy!


----------



## PrincessDi

Just now seeing! Happy belated Bday beautiful Charlie! He sure has grown into a handsome fella!


----------



## Discoverer

I can't believe Charlie is 1 year old already, people what's wrong with time ???


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Charlie, you sure are a handsome boy! I can't believe that you are a year old already!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy belated 1st Birthday to Charlie, doesn't seem possible. 

He was such an adorable pup and has grown into a very handsome boy.

Wishing you many more happy healthy years to come. 

Great pictures of your handsome boy.


----------



## gold4me

Awwww Charlie you are so cute. The picture of Charlie on the coffee table is priceless!!!


----------



## love never dies

*Happy Birthday Charlie*

love all the pictures...


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

He's turned from cute fluffy puppy to handsome man! Love seeing his year in pictures. These boys sure love being on the tables and foot stools! 

Wishing you many many Happy Birthdays to come!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you for birthday wishes. 
As puppy he loved to go under the table, but smart as he is, he figured out if I cant fit under the table why don't I go on the table. 

Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow Canadians!


----------



## MaureenM

Awesome pictures!!! Happy Belated Birthday Charlie, and Happy Thanksgiving to you all!


----------



## olliversmom

Da Sharlee: lub ewe menee, menee.


----------



## KiwiD

Happy Thanksgiving V and Charlie!


----------



## goldensmum

Welcome to the "big" world of the GRF. So handsome


----------



## gold4me

Sharleeee u da punneee boi an eben ip u won yeer u steel da babeee bwane. Soree bowt dat.


----------



## Neeko13

Happy thanksgiving to you and Charlie, he sure is a handsome young man....


----------



## Mausann

I just love your pictures of Charlie!!!! He is just so handsome and I know what he has done for your family and I want to be able to follow him on this forum. We love you all and God bless!!!


----------



## Tennyson

That's a nice table. Goes perfectly with Charlie.
HB Charlie!


----------



## dborgers

Sure would love to see some new pictures of Charlie


----------



## HolDaisy

dborgers said:


> Sure would love to see some new pictures of Charlie


Same here  love, love love Charlie pics!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T-Joy

It's true, we miss our beloved Canadian guy Charlie and his adventures!!!

My Charlie wants to see more of his pics too. He is his idol because he sleeps also under the coffee table. Go figure how it happened that they are so much alike. There is a secret connection


----------



## flykelley

dborgers said:


> sure would love to see some new pictures of charlie :d


yes yes yes!


----------



## *Laura*

dborgers said:


> Sure would love to see some new pictures of Charlie


I agree....would be great to see new pictures


----------



## cgriffin

Just saw this, beautiful pictures of Charlie


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you guys for your nice comments and following Charlie's life story. Wish he gives me more "free time" to spend on the forum. Still a big puppy with baby brain and lots of energy, remember "Energizer bunny" commercial, still going, and going.... I have to put him in his crate to sleep otherwise he would never go for a nap. Hope to tell you more about him very soon.

Charlie a year ago, November 3rd 2012!










He was a little troublemaker at very early age.


----------



## HolDaisy

Those pictures of baby Charlie have made my day  It's amazing how quickly they grow up! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Charlie*

V-

Your Charlie has grown into a very HANDSOME BOY!:wavey:
Love the picture of him curled up on the cocktail table!!


----------



## Neeko13

Just checking in today to see how you and Charlie are doing......:::


----------



## Max's Dad

They grow so quick!


----------



## OutWest

Charlie is so handsome! Hard to believe they really grow so fast...


----------



## T-Joy

Charlie is so precious little guy. I love his face :--heart:
Please I know that you have no time but try to send us more pics of Charlie 

Love & Light


----------



## swishywagga

Wow, what a cutie pie, love looking at sweet baby Charlie, he's growing into a very handsome golden boy!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Gotcha Day*

Happy Gotcha day to my Charlie! It has been an amazing year. Love you Charlie bug!


----------



## hubbub

He's a handsome devil!  Happy Gotcha Day!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy gotcha day Charlie  You're a very special boy who had an important job of helping to heal your Mom's heart, which I think you've done perfectly this past year. You must be so proud of the beautiful, handsome boy he's grown up into!


----------



## dborgers

Happy Gotcha Day Charlie and V !!!


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Happy Gotcha day to my Charlie! It has been an amazing year. Love you Charlie bug!
> 
> View attachment 297122
> 
> 
> View attachment 297130


Love, love, love this thread. What a happy year, so good to see V smile and watch Charlie grow.


Mike, Ms Abby, Ms Lilly


----------



## Discoverer

Happy Gotcha Day Charlie :jamming:


----------



## T-Joy

*Happy Gotcha day wonderful Golden Boy Charlie !!!

Be healthy and happy at least 16 years more from this day on! 

We love you <3:--heart:


*


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

My dear friends Charlie and I thank you so much for your well wishes, for your love and support.
I can't believe it has been already year we have Charlie with us. He is our baby and wonderful boy. Still a puppy in a big boy body, very smart but stubborn too. We wouldn't trade him for the world. Just tonight he was sitting in front of my husband and every time he would stop petting him Charlie would tap him with his paw, my husband called me to see that saying "remember Buddy used to do that". How could I forget that, I never did and never will. And right now he is laying on the patio outside the same spot my Buddy laid so many times. My two boys living in two different worlds, loved so much!


----------



## Max's Dad

Charlie seems like he is quite the character. Happy gotcha day!


----------



## lhowemt

Happy gotcha day! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love never dies

Happy gotcha day! 
We love you Charlie


----------



## dborgers

> My dear friends Charlie and I thank you so much for your well wishes, for your love and support.


It's just a way of returning an eensie weesie teenie bit of the well wishes, love and support you've given so many us over the years


----------



## Tennyson

Happy Gotcha Day, Charlie!
Thanks for pulling your Mom up and holding on.


----------



## cgriffin

Happy Gotcha Day, Charlie and parents  

I hope the memories of Buddy put a smile on your face, despite the tears most likely flowing


----------



## KiwiD

Happy Belated Gotcha Day Charlie. You've grown up into such a handsome boy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thanks again for your well wishes.



Tennyson said:


> Happy Gotcha Day, Charlie!
> Thanks for pulling your Mom up and holding on.


My Charles did a great job, he has never given up on me.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

This -30C something weather is hard on my baby.

TV program is boooring








Maybe could do some shredding








I had to go out








Pleeease let me in








I'm just finishing off my yogurt








Yeeeh, softy!








I am not chewing on it, just playin'








Poor me








Don't feel like chewing on this 'fake' bone








Ok if there is nothing else I will give it a try


----------



## gold4me

Charlie you are FUNNY!!! Love your story


----------



## KiwiD

Kiwi feels your pain Charlie and is not liking this cold, cold weather either. We put boots on her this morning to go out to do her potty business because she was holding 1 front paw and 1 back paw up at the same time. 

What a great series of pictures and captions of Charlie


----------



## dborgers

Charlie, you're precious, baby boy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Maddie's_Mom said:


> Kiwi feels your pain Charlie and is not liking this cold, cold weather either. We put boots on her this morning to go out to do her potty business because she was holding 1 front paw and 1 back paw up at the same time.
> 
> What a great series of pictures and captions of Charlie


He came in this morning holding his back paw up but still doesn't give up going out every 15 minutes. Then he goes at the front door and cries there, he knows front door is walk, the entrance into the big world.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh Charlie- come on down here to the ice rink usually known as Dallas TX. Yogi will teach you how to enjoy ice, though he doesn't know what -30 feels like...yet! You sure are cute! Tell your Momma you need a snake to play with!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*It is cooold here*

Last fall Charlie started digging to UK to meet Sammy









Due to extremely cold weather and snow tunnel digging had to stop, maybe he has to recalculate the route too








Last night chilling on the snow on -40C


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Bugging mammy to play with him this morning


----------



## MercyMom

I am so sorry I did not catch on to this thread until now. Charlie looks great!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Charlie, you are so handsome! I wouldn't like 30 below either! It's going into the single digits here tonight, and that is cold enough!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Last fall Charlie started digging to UK to meet Sammy
> 
> View attachment 309473


Love the recent photos of Charlie. It must be so cold...wow -30C. We panic over here as soon as it goes into the minus figures, we don't realise how lucky we are do we! Charlie makes me laugh how he's asking to go out every 15 minutes. It's exactly the same here with Sammy, no matter whether it's hot/cold day or night he just can't decide if he wants to be inside or outside!

Charlie, Sammy loves that you are starting to dig your way over to the UK!  He said that he will start digging at this end too to get to Canada, and in no time at all we'll be able to meet somewhere in the middle. Charlie looks more skilled in digging than Sammy though. Sammy digs to get the weeds up and that's his prize. His main goal is to get the weeds, sticks, pine needles and bring them into the house when I've just hoovered everywhere lol. Just love our little golden boys


----------



## dborgers

Oh, man, he's such a doll! Love the pic of him pulling your sleeve..."Hey, mom, come with me to the yard and help me dig to the UK, okay?"


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Bugging mammy to play with him this morning
> View attachment 309505
> 
> 
> View attachment 309513


Charlie is such a ham, come on mom play with me.

Mike


----------



## Karen519

*Charlie*



Buddy's mom forever said:


> Charlie celebrated his first birthday on September 25th, so it is time for us to move out from puppy section and find "a new home". We have so many friends on this forum that we would like to share our adventures and love with and as I am old (not by all means) fashioned person with no facebook this section is chosen for years to come.
> For those who are not familiar with Charlie's story, most of it was said in "I miss my Buddy" and "My boy was born this morning" threads, will give you short introduction.
> Charlie is a healer puppy, a therapy dog to be even before he was born, chosen by my sweet angel Buddy to help healing my heart, shattered in a million peaces after his leaving. I went thru many ups and downs but with tremendous support of this forum, encouragement and huge desire for another golden expressed by my daughter and husband Charlie came to live with us on November 18th, 18 months and 3 days after I lost my Buddy.
> Charlie was one of those puppies who need your attention and focus all time. He is exactly what I need as I am not sure especially at time we got him I could handle cuddly puppy in my lap. I needed destruction, something to occupy my time and mind but yet give me the space I need to remember and grieve for my Buddy.
> Charlie is very handsome, as puppy was very fluffy and sweet. He is smart to the point I question sometimes is he really a dog. Stubborn and very persistent, gentle with little dogs, obsess with rabbits and will do anything for a treat, any treat.
> 
> As this is picture section of the forum, enough talking and share some pictures. Thank you for following Charlie's story.
> 
> First time we met, November 3rd 2012
> View attachment 271874
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha day Nov 18th
> View attachment 271882
> 
> 
> 
> Ride home
> View attachment 271890
> 
> 
> 
> A year later....
> 
> Eating his first birthday cake (mom did not have enough time for something more fancy)
> View attachment 271922
> 
> 
> 
> Nice but windy day
> View attachment 271930
> 
> 
> 
> Mom, you should leave computer and play with me
> View attachment 271938
> 
> 
> 
> There was only one small paddle of water underneath the bench on the patio, not any more
> View attachment 271946
> 
> 
> 
> Last night couldn't wait to go for a walk and it was very cold (it is us in the mirror)
> View attachment 271954


It is so beautiful what your wrote about Charlie and I am sure your Buddy sent him to you, to help heal your heart!! Charlie is just such a beautiful boy.


----------



## T-Joy

OMG Charllie is so cute and I can see that he has such a character like only a boy can have. He reminds me of my boy Charlie even though they don't look like physically that much , but there is little something between those two wonderful Charlies 

PS it's so cold over there my dear I can not believe it


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Charlie, Charlie!*

It is very cold and we did not go for walk a week now. Daddy left tonight, Charlie and me played for half and hour and I filled his treat ball hoping for some time off. I've just logged in, Charlie is not happy about that, went looking for some fun on his own. My poor plant...


----------



## dborgers

He's just letting you know he's an omnivore. What a cutie pie you are, Charlie


----------



## KiwiD

Uh oh Charlie, I don't think you're supposed to eat your Mom's plants. It's a good thing you're cute cause I imagine it's hard for her to get mad at you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Actually when he was a puppy he loved veggies so much any kind, now in teenage phase he just spits it on the floor. And when daddy is home, he is a sweet angel sitting next to daddy, but when we are alone all these "bad things" happen. Needles to say that he never goes on sofa when daddy is home and that palm branch wasn't hanging over the sofa, he bended over and pulled it on sofa. He is so smart!


----------



## dborgers

You're a super smart boy, Charlie! Bet you made your mom laugh, didn't ya?

Uncle Danny


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Brushed his teeth and put him in the crate, it is nightly ritual. Shame to say one year old boy and still sleeps locked. At least I don't have to read Good Night stories any more.


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh Charlie you are a funny little boy. Sammy would have loved to have been up on your sofa eating the plant with him. He's such a good boy for you going in his crate to sleep, aww we love you Charlie! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Just to let you know in spite of this cold and long winter we are still alive and kicking. Yes we are fighting winter blues sometimes and looking forward to spring. In a meantime we are thinking of you all and sending hugs.


----------



## Max's Dad

Nice photo of Charlie. Good to hear from you.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for the update. What a beautiful photo of handsome Charlie! He certainly loves the snow doesnt he?


----------



## dborgers

I third the thanks for the update 

Charlie is such a handsome young man. Bet you smile about every half minute when he's around


----------



## flykelley

Oh our Charlie, Thanks V was wondering how you guys were holding up.

Mike, Abby and Ms Lilly


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Charlie is such a handsome boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tennyson

I think Charlie's a keeper!
He's really a beautiful pup.
Good to see you too V.


----------



## *Laura*

Thanks for the pictures of your handsome boy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

flykelley said:


> Oh our Charlie, Thanks V was wondering how you guys were holding up.
> 
> Mike, Abby and Ms Lilly


Mike, it was easy to fall in love with this, 















please read how far we made it from there.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/259290-charlie-my-love.html


----------



## T-Joy

Charlie is so cute Golden boy <3

Love U


----------



## Doug

Oh my gosh your little boy has made such a handsome and stunning transformation indeed! He's gorgeous! I bet that he is just as beautiful on the inside too


----------



## flykelley

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Mike, it was easy to fall in love with this,
> 
> View attachment 340986
> View attachment 340994
> 
> 
> please read how far we made it from there.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/259290-charlie-my-love.html


Such a great picture V!

Mike


----------



## Dallas Gold

He is adorable in those puppy photos!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mausann

Oh my goodness, what a good picture, I just love to see Charlie, he is such a handsome guy. Love to hear from you. It sure has been a cold and snowy winter here also.


----------



## dborgers

His puppy pics are simply adorable!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Just wanted to say hi to you and handsome Charlie. His puppy photos are the cutest  I remember when we were all anxiously waiting for you to bring him home on his gotcha day. So glad that you have such a special boy in your life!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Yes Charlie is so special! I've noticed lately I talk more about him at work and call him *my* Charlie. It is very cold again, lots of tug of wars are going on lately. With Charlie's growling and my baby talk, my husband sends us both into time out, cant watch TV how loud we are.


----------



## dborgers

_"With Charlie's growling and my baby talk, my husband sends us both into time out, cant watch TV how loud we are."

_That's a GOOD thing!! Since you have so much indoors time on your hands, how about some more pictures? Hint hint


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Charlie has his own winter wonderland in the back yard.


Chewing his bone on -20C.










Night shift in the snow.










Need some vitamin D.










Mom, I am behind the hill.


----------



## Max's Dad

Charlie sure is a handsome boy. I know Max would like all that cold snow, too.


----------



## dborgers

Woofing In A Winter Wonderland  Thanks for the pics!!!


----------



## flykelley

Charlie has such soulful eye's. Love them.


Mike, Abby & Ms Lilly


----------



## T-Joy

Charlie is such a beautiful Golden boy! I like him so much <3

Thanks for the photos because I like photos 

Love & Light


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful photos! Charlie is such a sweetheart, he really does have such kind, loving eyes. I can't believe how he just casually sits in minus 20 with his bone, that's exactly what Sammy would do ha. You can just see how much Charlie loves his life with you


----------



## Mausann

I just love the pictures of Charlie, he is a handsome dude, and he loves to lie in the snow and look so content chewing his bone. This has been some winter with all the snow here in PA also. I think about how much Billie Jean would have enjoyed the weather. Little Miss China likes it also, but it has been so deep, she has to hop up and down like a rabbit. Thanks again.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you all so much for your lovely comments. Yes Charlie loves snow, it is cold but he doesn't mind and spends lots of time in the back yard (alone brrrr). I am loving him more and more every day, now I miss him when I am at work.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

OMG I can't believe I missed this thread.
Charlie is a handsome boy . I love the photo of him sitting on your table.
He and Sheldon would have a grand time in the snow together.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh he is Mr. Handsome Pants! You're not spoiling him, are you?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Happy 18 months to my Charlie*

My baby is 18 months old today. Mammy is home sick so nothing special was going on. Charlie was ok for the most of the day I stayed in the bed, then around 7 he thought it is time to go for walk, and kept saying me that.






​ 


One more video, Charlie is waiting at my daughter's room door, he doesn't believe me she is not there. 






​


----------



## Max's Dad

Poor Charlie. He misses your daughter. He sure is a sweet boy.


----------



## mybuddy

He is totally amazing...very special.

I love him. Bless his heart. He misses her.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you so much for sharing those adorable videos of Charlie. Aw, bless him at your daughter's door, he must be missing her so much. He's such a sweetheart 
Hope that you are feeling better soon.


----------



## dborgers

When I played the video of Charlie barking, Rudy woke up in the back bedroom and came to see what was up LOL 

Charlie, you cutie patootie you. 

*HAPPY 18 MONTHS!!*


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thanks for watching, hope you enjoyed.
My daughter is home until September, then she is moving to the states, she got a job there. Charlie and I are soaking up every free time she has until then. It is going to be very hard on both of us when she leaves.
It is amazing how much Charlie is in love with her. She just said last night that she realizes no one loves her so much like him, not mom and dad, not even her boyfriend.


----------



## swishywagga

The videos of Charlie are so cute and what beautiful colouring he has, please give him a special belly rub from me. Happy 18 months Charlie x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy 18 months, Charlie! You are a handsome boy! He certainly speaks his mind..too funny!


----------



## hubbub

Happy 18 months Charlie! The videos brought tears to my eyes - what a wonderful soul he is


----------



## Neeko13

Awwww....he's so sweet!!!!! Sorry your daughter is not there, Charlie seems to love her!!!!! great videos!!!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Just thought I'd check in on handsome Mr Charlie. How's he doing? Hope that you are well also. Would love to see some pics of him when you get chance  Sending hugs.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I did not realize it has been so long since I last time posted on Charlie's thread. Bad, bad mamma!

Just you know, mammy remembered to wish her boy Happy 2nd Birthday, thank you all for well wishes posted there: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...318545-happy-2nd-birthday-my-charlie-bug.html

Last weekend was too busy for baking a cake, but we celebrated with homemade chicken and ice cream.

Visited Petland and got new toys. 








Very special toy was delivered on time from Charlie's human sister.








Resting after a long morning walk.









Just to feel better about neglecting this thread, Charlie's life story was featured in quite a few threads:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/281489-conversations-dog.html
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/277938-charlie-had-his-first-kleenex-morning.html
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/294098-we-have-two-groups-forum.html
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/297385-reason-i-have-my-charlie.html
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/304762-good-boy-bad-boy-poor-charlie.html
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/277506-charlie-doesnt-like-no-fat-yogurt.html
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/309833-turning-frog-into-bitch.html
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/chit-chat/307930-charlie-will-break-my-heart.html
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/311569-bad-things-i-learnt-forum.html
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/314442-why-do-dogs-have-cold-noses.html
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/316842-how-teach-give-treat-command.html
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/318938-we-have-independent-thinker.html


----------



## Tennyson

CHARLIE!!!! I was wondering where you been.


----------



## Max's Dad

Thanks for the update.


----------



## swishywagga

Charlie is looking wonderful, so glad that he enjoyed his birthday!


----------



## hubbub

Happy (belated) Birthday Charlie!!!!

I'm so sorry to have missed Charlie's birthday thread, but glad all had a good time.

How is he doing with his human sister being gone?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

hubbub said:


> Happy (belated) Birthday Charlie!!!!
> 
> I'm so sorry to have missed Charlie's birthday thread, but glad all had a good time.
> 
> How is he doing with his human sister being gone?


Thanks for birthday wishes, it is never too late, we are celebrating 2nd all year around. 
Charlie is doing better, it took him awhile to get use to it. He would go a foot away from her room's door and lay there. She misses him so much I think way more than rest of us. Every time she sees golden there we are notified. Now we are counting days until your Thanksgiving when she is coming to visit.


----------



## dborgers

I'm sorry I didn't see Charlie's birthday thread too, though I'm subscribed to this one.  He's SO cute!!!

 _HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHARLIE!!! _​


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Diz iz mi angree phace, GRRRR :redhot:


----------



## Tennyson

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Diz iz mi angree phace, GRRRR :redhot:
> 
> View attachment 448001


 You burned something in the oven again....didn't ya?


----------



## hubbub

Oh Charlie - don't be angry - or are you just playing? Either way, you're still pretty cute!


----------



## HolDaisy

Charlie! I was just going to check your thread to say hello and I have spotted your latest photo update, what a lovely surprise  You're such a handsome boy and even your angry face is adorable (Sammy does the exact same one haha, especially when you tickle his fluffy toes).
Your new toys look like lots of fun, you're such an adorable little golden boy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sammy, thoze r mi bday toyz an d some more chilling out in d back yard.


----------



## dborgers

Oh, my gosh, that's a great 'super vicious golden' look there, Charlie! LOL


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Wee played hide an da seek tooday, eye hided at da bak yard an da mamee kouldn't phind me, it waz phunny.


----------



## dborgers

Charlie? Charlie? Where are you? I can't see you in the pictures. You're doing way too good a job of hiding


----------



## hubbub

You're great at hiding Charlie! Plus you're just great anyway


----------



## swishywagga

Charlie you are so funny, how did you manage to squeeze yourself under that chair?. You must such a clever golden boy!.


----------



## HolDaisy

Haha Charlie! You're such a little comedian  I bet you made your Mom laugh when she spotted you hiding there!


----------



## love never dies

Happy Halloween Charlie and Buddy's mom forever 

Tricks and Treats?


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy Halloween to you and Charlie


----------



## Karen519

*Happy halloween*

Tucker and Tonka say Happy Halloween to you and Charlie!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you guys, hope you had Happy Halloween too. Charlie was happy to see so many kids coming at the door and I was surprised how many of them knew his name, hope my constant chanting on the walks "Charlie, no pull! Charlie slow down! Charlie, this way!" has nothing to do with it. He was a good boy, stayed still and looked handsome every time I remembered to tell him to do that. We did not even try to put a costume on him, this was last year try...


----------



## flykelley

Hi V
He is such a great looking boy! Love his smile.


Mike, Ms Abby, Ms Lilly


----------



## swishywagga

So glad to hear you had a good Howloween, Charlie is incredibly handsome!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Charlie is such a handsome boy, love his coloring.

Great pictures, can't believe he was able to squeeze himself into that tight spot without getting stuck when you were playing hide and seek, good job Charlie.


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful Charlie  Glad that you had a nice Halloween.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Happy Gotcha Day!*

Two years ago at this day I was crying, today I am smiling.

Happy Gotcha Day to my Charlie bug, love you baby more than I thought I could. Your brother angel Buddy chose The Right One for me. Thank you my Buddy, love and miss you forever.

*Ready to leave Grandma Rebecca and mom Georgia, I am having a new mom now*








*Ride home*








*And there is no place like home...*


----------



## swishywagga

Happy 2nd Gotcha Day Charlie, thank you for making your mum smile again sweet boy x


----------



## mddolson

Happy 2nd Gotcha Day Anniversary!

Mike D


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 2nd Gotcha day to you and sweet beautiful Charlie!

Wishing you many happy years together.


----------



## cgriffin

Sorry I lost track of this thread. Happy 2nd Gotcha Day Mr. Charlie. You are one handsome guy and I am glad you are bringing joy to your Momma


----------



## dborgers

*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!* ​ 
There were throngs of people here rooting for you to get another boy someday, and V, you sure got yourself a wonderful munchkin in Charlie. 

It's been so much fun watching Charlie grow up, and especially in knowing the smiles he brought you and yours.

Congratulations to all of you. It's a wonderful day 

Here's to many, many more years of happy dances ...


----------



## Max's Dad

Wow! Hard to believe it has been two years! Happy Gotcha day!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Gotcha Day, Charlie!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Discoverer

Happy Gotcha Day Charlie !


----------



## Melakat

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Two years ago at this day I was crying, today I am smiling.
> 
> Happy Gotcha Day to my Charlie bug, love you baby more than I thought I could. Your brother angel Buddy chose The Right One for me. Thank you my Buddy, love and miss you forever.


Happy 2nd Gotcha Day Charlie - this warms my heart to think that I too will fall in love again with another Golden boy. He is a charmer.


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy 2nd gotcha day to you and Charlie! I remember your puppy pick up day and we were all waiting on the forum for you to come online and introduced your new bundle of golden joy 
Angel Buddy definitely sent a very special little boy to you and I'm so glad that you have Charlie in your life making you smile again.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

HolDaisy said:


> Happy 2nd gotcha day to you and Charlie! I remember your puppy pick up day and we were all waiting on the forum for you to come online and introduced your new bundle of golden joy
> Angel Buddy definitely sent a very special little boy to you and I'm so glad that you have Charlie in your life making you smile again.


Thank you so much my friends, it was one of those days that words can not describe. It was truly amazing to come back home after long ride and read over a hundred of your posts, thousands of views of my Charlie's thread made that day, it felt like hundreds of you were waiting for us to welcome my Charlie into his new home and life. It is a blessing to have you with us all these years, following our story and hope we stay friends for many more years to come. Hugs!


----------



## KKaren

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Two years ago at this day I was crying, today I am smiling.
> 
> Happy Gotcha Day to my Charlie bug, love you baby more than I thought I could. Your brother angel Buddy chose The Right One for me. Thank you my Buddy, love and miss you forever.


Happy Gotcha Day to you both  I love the pictures!


----------



## lhowemt

Happy gotchanniversary Charlie and mom!


----------



## KiwiD

Happy Gotcha Day Charlie and V! He was such a cute pup and now a handsome boy.


----------



## dborgers

> ...* it felt like hundreds of you were waiting for us to welcome my Charlie* into his new home and life.


Because that's exactly what happened!


----------



## flykelley

Hi V & Charlie
Love the puppy pictures, happy gotta day. What a difference two years makes. So happy so many prayers were answered that day.


Mike, Abby and Ms Lilly


----------



## mybuddy

o da sharlie

wat da chubbie puppee yoo weer. juster lyke da buddy. eye lobe yoo manee n sow happee yer momee gossha on dat dae.

yer pren fur lipe

da buddy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you so much for your kind words, Charlie and I read them together .

And Charlie and mammy, two years later...









...lived happily ever after!

Charlie is posing so nicely for his picture to be taken to everyone else but me .


----------



## T-Joy

You are so cute both of you <3


----------



## dborgers

LOVE the photo and matching concentration on the lens!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

And here I am searching the house, looking for my Charlie!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

We have now the same hair colour!

Me on the left side, my Charlie on the right side!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Love it!!!


----------



## Bentman2

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words, Charlie and I read them together .
> 
> And Charlie and mammy, two years later...
> 
> View attachment 465601
> 
> 
> ...lived happily ever after!
> 
> Charlie is posing so nicely for his picture to be taken to everyone else but me .


So love this handsome picture of Charlie and you. He is a magnificent boy.


----------



## swishywagga

Haha, that's great, I'm always saying I would love the same hair colour as Barnaby perfect blonde highlights!. Please pass on a hug to gorgeous Charlie x


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

swishywagga said:


> Haha, that's great, I'm always saying I would love the same hair colour as Barnaby perfect blonde highlights!. Please pass on a hug to gorgeous Charlie x


 Actually it was funny story... My haircut was long overdue and this time I wanted something different. I knew exactly what colour but did not know how to describe it so I spent long time “googling” and couldn’t find any picture to show to my hairdresser. So I told my husband about that. At the shop in their magazines found a few pictures close to how I imagined. And she was mixing and mixing and “painting” layer after layer for 2 hours. When she finished I’ve just loved it. Got back home, of course Charlie waited at the door and when I hugged him DH said “Hey, did you take Charlie’s picture to show her”? :bowl: Wasted so much time searching on computer and what I wanted was in front of my eyes all time :doh:.


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, cool


----------



## KKaren

Buddy's mom forever said:


> We have now the same hair colour!
> 
> Me on the left side, my Charlie on the right side!


I love it, Golden is perfect for you


----------



## pb2b

ha ha... but now Charlie can start blaming his shedding on you. ha ha.


----------



## hubbub

:--heart: Love it!


----------



## Bentman2

In your picture of you and Charlie on the 23rd of November, how did you get Charlie chest fur so long? His fur is full and very long. Does he eat something specific for his coat or is it all genetics? Bentley is 19 months old but does not have a full coat like Charlie.


----------



## swishywagga

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Actually it was funny story... My haircut was long overdue and this time I wanted something different. I knew exactly what colour but did not know how to describe it so I spent long time “googling” and couldn’t find any picture to show to my hairdresser. So I told my husband about that. At the shop in their magazines found a few pictures close to how I imagined. And she was mixing and mixing and “painting” layer after layer for 2 hours. When she finished I’ve just loved it. Got back home, of course Charlie waited at the door and when I hugged him DH said “Hey, did you take Charlie’s picture to show her”? :bowl: Wasted so much time searching on computer and what I wanted was in front of my eyes all time :doh:.


That's just wonderful, Charlie knows best!


----------



## Melakat

That is funny! Sometimes the answers are right there in front of us we just cannot see them


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

pb2b said:


> ha ha... but now Charlie can start blaming his shedding on you. ha ha.


You mean I can blame my grey hair on him too .


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Bentman2 said:


> So love this handsome picture of Charlie and you. He is a magnificent boy.





Bentman2 said:


> In your picture of you and Charlie on the 23rd of November, how did you get Charlie chest fur so long? His fur is full and very long. Does he eat something specific for his coat or is it all genetics? Bentley is 19 months old but does not have a full coat like Charlie.


Thank you so much for your kind words. Your Bentley is very handsome boy. Charlie eats just his regular food (Acana), no supplements of any kind like fish oil, tried but he wont take it. As a puppy he was very fluffy.

Those are pictures of his mom and dad:

Georgia (CanInt'l CH Damita's Georgia on My Mind RA CGN)








Brit (BISS AmCan CH Castlerock Let it Be)


----------



## dborgers

V, congrats on the hair! Pretty neat you guys match now  

Please give your darling munchkin a scritch from his fan in Nashville


----------



## HolDaisy

Love the new hair colour, that's so sweet that you and Charlie have matching colours  His parents are beautiful, I can see where he gets his good looks from. Have a great weekend with your handsome golden boy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*My smarty pants*

That's how long it took my Charlie, my smarty pants, to solve the problem.


----------



## dborgers

Wow, V, Charlie is super smart!!! It didn't take him a New York Minute to get to the goodies 

What is the name of that toy/treat hider?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

dborgers said:


> Wow, V, Charlie is super smart!!! It didn't take him a New York Minute to get to the goodies
> 
> What is the name of that toy/treat hider?


Thank you, he is really a smart cookie! I was in Marshalls yesterday and saw a few (Dog Games Puzzle Toys), chose "the hardest" one, came home, put the treats in and grabbed my iPhone, ready for a fun :doh:. 

It is "Jigsaw Glider".


----------



## dborgers

Thanks, V. I'm gonna get Rudy one of those 

Based on the video, I'll be looking for Charlie to come out with a revised version of Einstein's theory of relativity soon.


----------



## gold4me

I think you and Charlie are now twins!!!!


----------



## hubbub

To the head of the class for Charlie!! Great job


----------



## swishywagga

Haha, great video, Charlie you are so clever and of course very handsome, That's a great toy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It is a great toy, I've just thought it is going "to buy" me more time. Charlie needs the same amount of time to get treats out as I need to put them in :doh:.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Itz mi zister bwday too day an da momee iz happee an da sad, itz da phrst bday shez camt hugz herz in da morning.

Diz iz mi kard for mi zister!








Nize paw riting, ha?








Mommee wantz mee to holdz it in mi pawz buf eye no undermstaded








Mommee sayz itz da sweed kard, habe to tri da kard


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad your mom made pictures of your card for your sister before you ate it, Charlie. LOL


----------



## swishywagga

What a beautiful card you made for your sister Charlie, you are a dog of many talents!


----------



## Mausann

Charlie is just handsome, even though he could not hold the card in his paws - good picture - love it. I hope you are doing well - we are, except it is soo cold here Miss CHINA does not want to go out!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Charlie lost a roof over his head!

Just kidding, took off the cover to wash, he was a little bit "worried".


----------



## T-Joy

OMG Charlie is so cute ! Love you boy <3


----------



## dborgers

Don't worry Charlie  I'll bet mama has it put back on already. You sure are a handsome boy. So many of us were incredibly happy to see you and V hit the jackpot and find each other. Bet you're having loads of fun! Tell your mom we said hi


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Enjoying the sunny day, -35C what would be -31F.


----------



## dborgers

Aw, looks like he's enjoying his outside time. -31 F? THAT's cold!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Eye maded da snou ball!


----------



## hubbub

Charlie can handle the cold because he's so warm and loveable on the inside


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Mi mammee thinkz eye hamsum!


----------



## KiwiD

You sure are handsome!  Hope you're enjoying the warmer weather Charlie, I know Kiwi sure is.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Maddie's_Mom said:


> You sure are handsome!  Hope you're enjoying the warmer weather Charlie, I know Kiwi sure is.


Yes we are both enjoying nice weather. Charlie has never complained how cold it is but it is much nicer to count miles instead of minutes we are out .


----------



## flykelley

Charlie sure grew up to be a good looking boy, you see Buddy was watching over you when he sent you Charlie and he is still watching over both of you.


Mike Abby, Ms Lilly


----------



## swishywagga

You're mum is right Charlie, you are an incredibly handsome golden boy!


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful photos of your precious boy


----------



## pb2b

You are very handsome Charlie!!!


----------



## dborgers

> Mi mammee thinkz eye hamsum!


So do we!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

You are very handsome, Charlie!


----------



## Mausann

Charlie you are one handsome boy!!!! Love to see your pictures!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Mi pawpwintz in da snou.








Mamme knowz eye no likez karrotz








Eye mizzing mi sizter sooo mush.


----------



## swishywagga

Aw, Charlie, I hope you get to see your sister soon x


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

swishywagga said:


> Aw, Charlie, I hope you get to see your sister soon x


I think I could lay dawn there next to Charlie and we could miss her together.
She just sent me a text message: her friend is coming (to visit) next week for couple days, we message in our first language and her friend's name is almost the same spelling as a word "sure" in our language so I read "for sure (I am) coming next week for couple days", my heart jumped with joy. Then I've read again... :no:


----------



## Max's Dad

Hope you and Charlie get to see Charlie's sister soon. Max does not eat carrots either.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Max's Dad said:


> Hope you and Charlie get to see Charlie's sister soon. Max does not eat carrots either.


I put carrots together with sardines hoping he will eat them but he just picked them all out. Funny boys!


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Charlie, love your pawprints in the snow 
I hope you and your Mom get to see your sister real soon because I know how much you both miss her, I bet she misses you too. Sammy also likes carrots, he won't eat it all though and likes to make a mess everywhere by leaving little bits on the floor.


----------



## Mausann

I just love the pictures of Charlie - I hope his sister gets home soon! China does not like any vegetables or fruit - she will put them on the floor right beside her dish. Love them just like kids!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Mausann said:


> I just love the pictures of Charlie - I hope his sister gets home soon! China does not like any vegetables or fruit - she will put them on the floor right beside her dish. Love them just like kids!!!


When he was puppy he loved fruit and veggies, yogurt, peanut butter ... but not any more. 
Sure we love them just like kids, Charlie is my baby.


----------



## jennretz

Your Charlie is a beautiful boy! The picture of him outside your daughter's room is heart breaking...


----------



## dborgers

Hi V and Charlie :wavey::wavey: 

V, I'm so happy for both of you. A match made in Heaven  Just great!!


----------



## Tennyson

Good boy Charlie. We all knew you could do it. :wavey:


----------



## HolDaisy

Just wanted to stop by to say hi to you and handsome boy Charlie, wishing you a lovely easter weekend.


----------



## cgriffin

Happy Easter Charlie and family


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Easter Charlie and Family, hugs and rubs sent from me and Uncle Barnaby x


----------



## T-Joy

As we are back we would like to see more photos of Charlie 

We missed you guys and my Charlie wanted to see your Charlie, so one day he said : mom let's go back, it will be fun 
So here we are 

Love you guys <3


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that beautiful Charlie is doing well, looking forward to your next update and hopefully photos


----------



## dborgers

Pictures ... pictures ... pictures. We'd love to see pictures


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you guys for asking about Charlie, I did not realize it has been so long, bad mamma! 

Not so much new things are happening here, spring has arrived and we are back to our long walks. Good for us as we gained a few extra pounds over the winter. My week days are just work and Charlie. We enjoy spending time together and loving each other more and more every day. But daddy is still number one, 'cause he is not home all time and he gives Charlie plenty of treats. I used to complain about that but once I realized how much it makes them both happy I stopped complains. Charlie knows when he hears garage door opens it is daddy coming home. 

Enough talking… lets post some pictures.

After bath, one handsome boy 
























Watching rain 








Finally rain stopped and mom let me out 








I asked him to pose nicely for me and he did this








What do you want from me? 








Charlie’s version of chewing raw bone, standing 








Taking nap 








... and going for a walk


----------



## Max's Dad

Thanks for posting the pictures of your handsome boy. How old is he now?


----------



## swishywagga

He's looking gorgeous, beautiful colouring, please pass on a hug and a rub from me x


----------



## flykelley

Hi V
I love the one of him looking out the windy. 

Mike, Abby & Ms Lilly


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He's such a handsome boy! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## skyqueen

If that ain't cute I don't know what is. It makes my heart smile.


----------



## dborgers

Lookin' good!!! Thanks for the pics, V


----------



## Mausann

I love the pictures, especially the one he is looking out the window at the rain! Take care!


----------



## jennretz

He is just such a handsome boy!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for the photos, Charlie is such a handsome boy! Give him a hug from me and Sammy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you all for your compliments, he is smart as much as he is handsome and such a character too. And boy he can talk...



Max's Dad said:


> Thanks for posting the pictures of your handsome boy. How old is he now?


Dave he is 2 years and 7 months old and hope he lives up to his registered name, Damita's Four Ever Young (Four was the theme of the litter).

I had so sweet conversation with my five year old neighbour’s daughter on our walk tonight. She came running to pet Charlie and asked am I Charlie’s owner or mommy. I told her I am the owner and mommy too as if I ask him to do something for mommy he listens better to me. Then she asked is Charlie boy or girl and does he (when I said boy) have little babies at home. She said “his fur is so so soft it must be for so many people petting him”. Those little kids sure can make you laugh.


----------



## Max's Dad

Time passes so quickly, Max is nearly 5 years old. It is always so sweet when our Goldens connect with a child.


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw bless her. I bet Charlie attracts a crowd wherever you go with him because he's so handsome! His beautiful fur really does look so, so soft - I love his fluffy chest too, it's just like his UK cousin Sammy's


----------



## dborgers

I'd add even more shine to Charlie's coat - with both hands - if I met him. He's just adorable


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, Charlie is one beautiful boy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Mi zister damcin:

Times Square 42nd Street - Images | Dance As Art- The New York Photography Project

Gallery: Times Square 42nd Street images 14, 23 and 32.

Sheze saiz diz damce iz por u Sharlie. Eye lobe and mizz herz manee, manee.


----------



## KKaren

Charlie is such a beauty! I love the picture with him looking out the window at the rain. And then the next one --his feathers are wonderful  Glad you posted them. Have a good weekend Buddy's Mom!


----------



## MicheleKC87

Charlie has grown up to be such a gorgeous dog!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

KKaren said:


> Charlie is such a beauty! I love the picture with him looking out the window at the rain. And then the next one --his feathers are wonderful  Glad you posted them. Have a good weekend Buddy's Mom!


Thanks Karen, hope you have a good weekend too. 
I love that picture too, it is very hard to take good pictures of him on camera, those two are 2 years and 5 months apart, the same place: 

Then








Now


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

MicheleKC87 said:


> Charlie has grown up to be such a gorgeous dog!


Thanks Michele, nice to see you again.


----------



## KiwiD

Charlie you certainly are a handsome boy. Great pictures, especially the ones comparing puppy Charlie to all grown up Charlie


----------



## Tennyson

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Mi zister damcin:
> 
> Times Square 42nd Street - Images | Dance As Art- The New York Photography Project
> 
> Gallery: Times Square 42nd Street images 14, 23 and 32.
> 
> Sheze saiz diz damce iz por u Sharlie. Eye lobe and mizz herz manee, manee.


 That NYPP is incredibly beautiful. You and DH do very nice work. 
You have to be so proud of Maja. What a talent.
I have to ask though, Can she polka? :wavey:


----------



## hubbub

Oh Charlie! Your sister is a wonderful dancer - thank you for sharing the photos


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw baby Charlie, how adorable and fluffy was he?! I still think of him as baby Charlie and I remember the day that you had gone to fetch him, we were all eagerly awaiting his arrival on the forum.
He's grown up into such a handsome and lovely boy, with a great character - I'm so glad that you have him in your life, Buddy will always be smiling down on you all


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Tennyson said:


> That NYPP is incredibly beautiful. You and DH do very nice work.
> You have to be so proud of Maja. What a talent.
> I have to ask though, Can she polka? :wavey:


We are very proud of her. 
It is funny to see how she picked up from me love for mathematics, art and good books. And love for music, adventurist spirit and beautiful curly hair from her dad. After so many years of dance training she can pick up any dance routine in a minute so polka is too easy for her . Jazz lyrical is her favorite. Have to find the peace from couple years ago that her teacher dedicated to the friends she lost to cancer and was waiting couple years for a right dancer to show up. Every time Maja was dancing this peace we were in tears, it was beautiful choreography and performance, hits close to home to many.


----------



## Tennyson

When Charlie lets you have a break I'd really like to see Maja dancing to that piece. She has an incredible talent.


----------



## dborgers

What an adorable puppy and adult Charlie is


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Wow, cant believe it has been so long since I posted pictures of my Charlie. He turned 3 on September 25th, cant believe that either.

My favorite picture I posted in his birthday thread.









Three days before his birthday I came back from a trip. After 7 years I visited my home country with my daughter, it was an amazing trip. Hope to post more pictures later, those are just a few...









































The place where I was born and used to spend every summer. I fought with my parents so hard not to go there once I was in high school, wanted to stay in the city, but now I miss that place so much. It comes so often in my dreams and I wake up in tears.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Charlie is a beautiful boy, really great picture of him.

I remember when I was young how much I loved the City and all it's excitement. 
Now I long for the days of the peacefulness being in the Country brings-beautiful scenery.


----------



## cgriffin

Beautiful photo of Charlie and lovely photos of the place you grew up in. I hope you get to go there again some day!


----------



## dborgers

What a beautiful place you grew up. Happy belated b-day to Charlie


----------



## pb2b

Charlie is gorgeous!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Love that photo of Charlie, he is absolutely beautiful! So sorry, once again that I missed his birthday thread, but I hope he had a brilliant day. It sounds like you and your daughter had a great trip and looking forward to hearing more about it soon.


----------



## Mausann

I missed Charlie's Birthday too - he sure is handsome boy! Happy belated Birthday Charlie. The pictures of your trip are beautiful, so glad you got to go and enjoyed it with your daughter.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy Gotcha day to my Charlie!

I can’t believe it has been 3 years, seems like yesterday we took that 4 hours drive to pick up our baby. He is our joy, our lucky charm, our Charlie bug!

We love him soooo much!

Ready for 4 hours trip








Not sure 'bout leaving








First trip in back yard





First nap in new home








American Apparel model








Rock star "Born to beee wiiiild"








Charlie is a blood donor


----------



## cgriffin

Happy Gotcha Day, beautiful photos of Charlie! I am happy that he makes you so happy


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Gotcha Day Gorgeous Charlie, you always makes me me smile and I know you make your mom and family so happy. Have a lovely day, special hugs sent xxxx


----------



## Max's Dad

Happy gotcha day! Love the video in the snow!


----------



## Discoverer

Happy Gotcha Day sweet Charlie! Oscar asks to say Hi :wavey:


----------



## KiwiD

Happy Gotcha Day Charlie! Great photos of you growing up and such a cute video of you hopping around in the snow


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Maddie's_Mom said:


> Happy Gotcha Day Charlie! Great photos of you growing up and such a cute video of you hopping around in the snow


 We have a chance to do the same hopping in the first snow tomorrow morning.


----------



## KiwiD

Buddy's mom forever said:


> We have a chance to do the same hopping in the first snow tomorrow morning.


I guess it was inevitable it would come eventually. We sure had a nice extended fall though! Have fun in the snow tomorrow Charlie!!


----------



## gold4me

Happy Gotcha Day Charlie. You are sooooo cute


----------



## Resident Eric

beautiful golden


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy belated gotcha day Charlie! What a beautiful, grown up handsome boy you are...your Mom must be so proud of you  I remember the day she had gone to fetch you and we were all eagerly anticipating your arrival to the forum!


----------



## swishywagga

Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas. Charlie I hope that Santa Paws brings you lots of special treats and surprises x


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you Nicky, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your lovely husband.

I hope to post some nice Christmas pictures of Charlie when my daughter comes home. I am on pins and needles this morning, we got so much snow overnight and my husband driving home from Toronto. My daughter is flying home this evening and she got flying alert yesterday from Air Canada, possible flight cancelation because of the weather. Hope it all turns well and our small family is together tonight.

Hugs from Charlie and his mom.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

It's a amazing that you have snow..we have none..


----------



## gold4me

Sending good thoughts that you, Charlie and your husband and daughter have a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## goldenewbie

Wish you a very merry Christmas!!


----------



## cgriffin

Merry Christmas, wishing you all the best for the new year!


----------



## Pilgrim123

Have a great Christmas and may your New Year be everything you could wish for.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you all our dear friends, we wish you Merry Christmas and Happy New Year. With great friends like you every new day feels like a Christmas. May you be blessed and have wonderful Holidays!


----------



## HolDaisy

Merry Christmas to your family and handsome Charlie. Hope that you had a nice, relaxing time and best wishes for the new year!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Wow, long time no post, one bad mama! 
Can't believe Charlie will be 4 next month, where did the time go?!? Funny thing I told it to my husband and he was like "no, Charlie is going to be 2". I guess time flies when you have fun :laugh:.

Charlie adores my husband, this picture says it all.:smile2:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









I suspect this could be the reason >


----------



## jennretz

Charlie is beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear

Charlie is a good looking boy. Nice work on that ice cream cone Charlie


----------



## goldensmum

:surprise: OMG - 4 Years old - where does the time go - so handsome and clearly knows how to get what he wants :wink2:


----------



## swishywagga

Charlie you are stunningly gorgeous, make sure your mum gives you an extra scoop of Ice-cream from me, big hugs sent over x


----------



## Karen519

*Charlie*

Oh, my God, I can't believe Charlie is 4! Charlie is absolutely precious and I love the pic of he and your hubby.
Tucker and Tonka adore Ken, too. Sometimes I am secretly a little jealous.


----------



## Max's Dad

I understand what you mean--Max turned 6 years old last month. Time sure does fly.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hi,
Sorry I haven't checked in for a while, I don't get much chance to come on the forum nowadays and when I do I always have problems logging in. Charlie looks beautiful in the photos of him, he's such a happy and handsome boy. I hope that he's doing well, give him a hug from me, Sammy and the boys


----------

